# سؤال



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ليه دايما تلاقى اخت الخطيب او الزوج بتغير من خطيبة الاخ او الزوجة يخربيت كداا
حتى لو متنيلة تجوزة وعنديها 60 سنة تلاقيها فجاه كدا تغير استايل لبسها وتغير نظامها ورتم حياتها كله علشان تمشى برتم الخطيبة او الزوجة ليييييييييييه والكائن دا يتعاملو معاه ازاى


----------



## candy shop (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ليه دايما تلاقى اخت الخطيب او الزوج بتغير من خطيبة الاخ او الزوجة يخربيت كداا
> حتى لو متنيلة تجوزة وعنديها 60 سنة تلاقيها فجاه كدا تغير استايل لبسها وتغير نظامها ورتم حياتها كله علشان تمشى برتم الخطيبة او الزوجة ليييييييييييه والكائن دا يتعاملو معاه ازاى



دى قله عقل يا مرنون 

المفروض تفرح لفرح اخوها وتكوت صديقه ليكى
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش بس الاخت 
كمان الاخ والاب بيغير جدا من العريس وبيخلقوله مشاكل من تحت الارض 
دي غريزه طبيعيه 
لانهم بيحسوا ان في كائن غريب جاي يخطف حاجه منهم 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عندك حق-- و يسلام بئا على مرات اخوه  هههههههههههه  بتعمل نيو لوك  من الغيره--- عااادى بئا بحسه نقص و عدم ثقه فى النفس و غيره--
 او معرفش بئا--


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> دى قله عقل يا مرنون
> 
> المفروض تفرح لفرح اخوها وتكوت صدقه ليكى
> ​


فى الاول بيبقو كدا بعدين بيتحولو :t26:


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش بس الاخت
> كمان الاخ والاب بيغير جدا من العريس وبيخلقوله مشاكل من تحت الارض
> دي غريزه طبيعيه
> لانهم بيحسوا ان في كائن غريب جاي يخطف حاجه منهم
> ...


هوا نا بخطف جوزها دى اخته ومتجوزة مكل واحد يتنيل يركز فى حاجتة :t26:


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عندك حق-- و يسلام بئا على مرات اخوه  هههههههههههه  بتعمل نيو لوك  من الغيره--- عااادى بئا بحسه نقص و عدم ثقه فى النفس و غيره--
> او معرفش بئا--


طاب ازاى نتعامل مع النوع دا بعيد عن المشاكل مع الزوج او الخطيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اعملى عبيطه-- و لا فى اى شىء-- امدحى زوقها و جملها و انفخى فيها شويه و خلاص--او كإن مفيش شىء غريب تعملى عااااادى


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعملى عبيطه-- و لا فى اى شىء-- امدحى زوقها و جملها و انفخى فيها شويه و خلاص--او كإن مفيش شىء غريب تعملى عااااادى


نحاول على رغم الغيرة عالييييييييييية جدا اوفر ld:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> * هوا نا بخطف جوزها دى اخته ومتجوزة مكل واحد يتنيل يركز فى حاجتة :t26:*





*مش كده *
*بس انا مثلا خطبت *
*هتلاقي كل مشاعري رايحه لخطيبتي *
*الاخت هتحس اني اتغيرت من ناحيتها *
*او هتفتعل اي حاجه تحسسها اني ببعد عنها *
*ايوه يا عم منت خطبت ومحدش بقي قدك وبكره تبعد عننا *
*والهانم تاخدك تحت باطها *

*زي ما قولتلك دي غريزه طبيعيه *​


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش كده *
> *بس انا مثلا خطبت *
> *هتلاقي كل مشاعري رايحه لخطيبتي *
> *الاخت هتحس اني اتغيرت من ناحيتها *
> ...


ايوة الكلام دا لو هى مش مخطوبة ولا متجوزة لكن انا بتكلم عن واحة متجوزة ومخلفة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

معلش=-- خدى كل واحد على قد عقله-- عارفا الغيره المرضيه دى-- اعتقد بيرجع الموضوع كل ما تبقا  البنوته العروسه جميله ---
 بس بيروح و يقل بعد كدا-- فى الاول بس لما كل عيون الاسره تبقا عليها و الكل يقول شوفتى خطب بنوته جلوه ازاى تلاقى الستات ولعت-- و مش بعيد يولعو فيها ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايوة الكلام دا لو هى مش مخطوبة ولا متجوزة لكن انا بتكلم عن واحة متجوزة ومخلفة



* عظيم بيمين بيتم في كل الحالات 
ممكن كمان تلاقي الام نفسها اللي بتغير 
*​


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عامليها اكنها ملكة جمال الكون 
هتحبك اوى


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معلش=-- خدى كل واحد على قد عقله-- عارفا الغيره المرضيه دى-- اعتقد بيرجع الموضوع كل ما تبقا  البنوته العروسه جميله ---
> بس بيروح و يقل بعد كدا-- فى الاول بس لما كل عيون الاسره تبقا عليها و الكل يقول شوفتى خطب بنوته جلوه ازاى تلاقى الستات ولعت-- و مش بعيد يولعو فيها ههههههههههههههه


يلهوى يولعو فى مين :nunu0000:


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عظيم بيمين بيتم في كل الحالات
> ممكن كمان تلاقي الام نفسها اللي بتغير
> *​


الام دا طبيعى لانى حسيت انى اخدت ابنها منها لكن بنسبا للحجة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> الام دا طبيعى لانى حسيت انى اخدت ابنها منها لكن بنسبا للحجة



* نفس الفكر 
انتي اختي حاجه منها 
وبعدين ممكن تكون بتجامل امها في الموضوع ده 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*
* 
**حآولى تطنشى ولآ كأنهآ بتعمل حآجة *
وعآمليهآ بمحبة وود  .. وهى مع آلوقت غصب عنهآ هتحبكـ

ومش محبة مزيفة لآ فعلاً حآولى تحسسيهآ هى أو مآمتهآ بأنكـ مش جآية تخطفى أبنهم
أنتِ هتكونى أبنة جديدة ليهم وهتقربيهـ مش هتبعديهـ عنهم

أمآ لو هى أصلاً مش وآثقة من نفسهآ بطبيعتهآ
*يبقى عآمليهآ فى حدود وأمركـ لربنآ 
*
  *
* * 

.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع ده مشكلة موجودة فى كل بيت تقريبا انا عنيت منه كتير جدا ولكن حاولت انى 
اصحبها واخدها اخت ليا وفعلا اتغيرت شوية وبعد كدا رجعت تانى دى غريزة لكن 
بايدك تخليها خفيفة شوية بانك تصحبيها هى وحماتك وتمدحى فيهم طول الوقت وياسلام لو جبتلهم هدية بقا 
واوووووووو هيعملوا معاكى احلى شغل هيتلهوا فيها ويسبوكى فى حالك ههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عامليها اكنها ملكة جمال الكون
> هتحبك اوى


تفتكر يا جو :gy0000:


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تفتكر يا جو :gy0000:


تفتكرى هى مش طايقاكى ليه


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * نفس الفكر
> انتي اختي حاجه منها
> وبعدين ممكن تكون بتجامل امها في الموضوع ده
> *​


والنبى هيتعازمو على فرخة هما


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> *
> **حآولى تطنشى ولآ كأنهآ بتعمل حآجة *
> وعآمليهآ بمحبة وود  .. وهى مع آلوقت غصب عنهآ هتحبكـ
> ...


المصيبة انك تلاقى الواحدة منهم سايبة جوزها وبيتها ومركزة معاكى انتى وهو يما فى ايه


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الموضوع ده مشكلة موجودة فى كل بيت تقريبا انا عنيت منه كتير جدا ولكن حاولت انى
> اصحبها واخدها اخت ليا وفعلا اتغيرت شوية وبعد كدا رجعت تانى دى غريزة لكن
> بايدك تخليها خفيفة شوية بانك تصحبيها هى وحماتك وتمدحى فيهم طول الوقت وياسلام لو جبتلهم هدية بقا
> واوووووووو هيعملوا معاكى احلى شغل هيتلهوا فيها ويسبوكى فى حالك ههههه​


امم الجواز دا ممل والنعمة ملقيالة سبب واحد كويس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> والنبى هيتعازمو على فرخة هما




* انتي متعرفيش النظام ده 
يعني مثلا انا وانتي اصحاب 
وفي عضوه هنا انتي بتغيري منها  " مثلا " 
هتفضل انا متطوعاً اني اقرفها في عيشيتها 
مجامله ليكي مش اكتر 
وده واحنا يا دوب اصحاب 
تخيلي بقي ام وبنتها 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

متركزيش معاها-- سيبك منها-- انفخى فيها و فى شياكتها و جمالها بس--
 و بالوقت خلاص-- لما تبدائى انتى تتبهدلى بعد الجواز ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تفتكرى هى مش طايقاكى ليه


مش موضوع طيقانى ولا مش طيقانى غيارة يا جو انتا عارف لو عملت اكل لخطيبى مثلا وراح شكر فى تانى يوم بظبط تعمل زيه وتاكلة منه يعنى بص الغيرة واصلة لاية


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متركزيش معاها-- سيبك منها-- انفخى فيها و فى شياكتها و جمالها بس--
> و بالوقت خلاص-- لما تبدائى انتى تتبهدلى بعد الجواز ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


عيب بعد الجواز اتبهدل دحنا حالفة حتى فى البيت احط ميكب واعيش حياتى


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انتي متعرفيش النظام ده
> يعني مثلا انا وانتي اصحاب
> وفي عضوه هنا انتي بتغيري منها  " مثلا "
> هتفضل انا متطوعاً اني اقرفها في عيشيتها
> ...


لا تمام الله يطمنك


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ودى مضايقاكى فى ايه 
كبرى دماغك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا تمام الله يطمنك



*بس مش كله كده في حموات واخوات نسمات جميلات 
بس المعامله الطيبه بتلين الحجر 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> عيب بعد الجواز اتبهدل دحنا حالفة حتى فى البيت احط ميكب واعيش حياتى


  مدام حالفه كدا انا اتطمنت  هههههههههههههه
 يبقا كبرى منهم خاااالص و لا كان فى شىء-- عمليهم بمحبه و بالوقت خلااااص هيزهقو لان ده بياخد مجهود منها-- شويه و البيه بتاعها هيزهق و يشخط شخطه تتعدل 
 او هيفرح علشان اهتمت بنفسها له تانى-- انت بتعملى معروف  للراجل بردو


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عيب بعد الجواز اتبهدل دحنا حالفة حتى فى البيت احط ميكب واعيش حياتى

طب كويس اوى يبقوا هيعملوه عليكى ريا وسكينة والا بقا لو كانوا شبه الشويش عطية 
​


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ودى مضايقاكى فى ايه
> كبرى دماغك


انا قلتلك على موقف واحد يعنى ما ادراك بما خفى هو علشان فعلا هو كويس وميستهلش انى انكد عليه بسببهم هكبر دماغى واتجاهلها


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مدام حالفه كدا انا اتطمنت  هههههههههههههه
> يبقا كبرى منهم خاااالص و لا كان فى شىء-- عمليهم بمحبه و بالوقت خلااااص هيزهقو لان ده بياخد مجهود منها-- شويه و البيه بتاعها هيزهق و يشخط شخطه تتعدل
> او هيفرح علشان اهتمت بنفسها له تانى-- انت بتعملى معروف  للراجل بردو



مش كدا برضو :smile02


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عيب بعد الجواز اتبهدل دحنا حالفة حتى فى البيت احط ميكب واعيش حياتى
> 
> طب كويس اوى يبقوا هيعملوه عليكى ريا وسكينة والا بقا لو كانوا شبه الشويش عطية
> ​


بامانة كشكل هى امورة بس مش عارفة مالها


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بس مش كله كده في حموات واخوات نسمات جميلات
> بس المعامله الطيبه بتلين الحجر
> *​


احسن حاجة الواحد يكبر دماغة ومينكدش على نفسه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> احسن حاجة الواحد يكبر دماغة ومينكدش على نفسه




* هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين 
الله ينور عليكي 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> احسن حاجة الواحد يكبر دماغة ومينكدش على نفسه


 
 تماااام و  كدا فى كل شىء-- اسلك ياما هتشوفى حركات متركزيش اعملى هبله 
 ريحى دماغك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*مفيش جديد يُقال بعد كل ما قيل ههههههه
بصى يا مرنون تقريبا ده الطبيعى واللى تكون غير كده مع خطيبة اخوها ولا مراته تبقى هى الحاله الغلط
المهم شوية نصايح عالسريع من واقع خبرتى الحياتيه ..
بلاش شكوى منها لا لاسرتك ولا لخطيبك 
بلاش تحسسيها انك اتضايقتى من اى تصرف او كلمه تصدر منها علشان متكررهاش
بلاش تركزى معاها وخليكى فى حالك وتصرفاتك وكلامك وخطيبك وبس
بلاش تثيرى غيرتها بالعكس حسسيها دايما ان شنطتها احلى من شنطتك وان لبسها اذوق وانك هتتعلمى منها الميكب والشعر وان الاكله الفلانيه واااو من ايديها ويا ريت تعلمينى ووووو
الوقت والزمن كفيلين جداااااااااا يغيروها لانك هتكونى خلاص  قدمتى وصرتى امر واقع وهتزهق من انها تركز معاكى وهتشوف غيرك
المحبه المستمره اللى هتعبرى بيها عن طريق الكلمه اللى بتجامل والاهتمام بالسؤال عنها وخصوصا وقت الزعل او المرض والهديه فى المناسبات ليهم فعل السحر
بالتوفيق ..*


----------



## SALVATION (5 سبتمبر 2012)

المفروض ان كل واحد يبص فى ورقته
غير كده يبقى فى نقص وبيحاول يكمله​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*ليه ليه ميرنا دايما مواضيعها واخده جايزه نوفل في سرعه الردود 
اللهم لا حسد 
بس بنحقد ليس اكثر
*​


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش جديد يُقال بعد كل ما قيل ههههههه
> بصى يا مرنون تقريبا ده الطبيعى واللى تكون غير كده مع خطيبة اخوها ولا مراته تبقى هى الحاله الغلط
> المهم شوية نصايح عالسريع من واقع خبرتى الحياتيه ..
> بلاش شكوى منها لا لاسرتك ولا لخطيبك
> ...


طاب لو لقيت نفسى بلاقى بدبهم لخطيبى مثلا انا عارفة انى دا غلط بس من غيظىىى


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> المفروض ان كل واحد يبص فى ورقته
> غير كده يبقى فى نقص وبيحاول يكمله​


منا بقول كدا برضو كل واحد يخليه فى جوزو وبس


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ليه ليه ميرنا دايما مواضيعها واخده جايزه نوفل في سرعه الردود
> اللهم لا حسد
> بس بنحقد ليس اكثر
> *​


نحن نختلف عن الاخرون وبعدين اى موضوع فى حما او اخت الحما هتلاقية يولع طبيعى :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> نحن نختلف عن الاخرون وبعدين اى موضوع فى حما او اخت الحما هتلاقية يولع طبيعى :smile02



* وانا اللي كنت فاكر الشباب مهتمين بالكوره والبنات بالموضوع 
طلع ليهم اهتمامات مشتركه اخري ههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طاب لو لقيت نفسى بلاقى بدبهم لخطيبى مثلا انا عارفة انى دا غلط بس من غيظىىى



*اكبر غلط انك تحسسيه ان فى مشكله 
دى اخته يعنى مش قريبته من بعيد هيقول بناقص معرفتها
هتلاقوا نفسكوا مضيعين الوقت فى قالت وعادت وعملت وسوت ويبقى هو وسطيكوا محتاس 
ولا حتى تجيبله سيرتها وبكره كل الامور تهدا وكل واحد يتلخم ف حياته وبيته صدقينى محدش بقى فاضى لحد *


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اكبر غلط انك تحسسيه ان فى مشكله
> دى اخته يعنى مش قريبته من بعيد هيقول بناقص معرفتها
> هتلاقوا نفسكوا مضيعين الوقت فى قالت وعادت وعملت وسوت ويبقى هو وسطيكوا محتاس
> ولا حتى تجيبله سيرتها وبكره كل الامور تهدا وكل واحد يتلخم ف حياته وبيته صدقينى محدش بقى فاضى لحد *


صح عندك حق وهعمل مشكلة ما بينا لانى بحكم انى الاقرب هيجى عليا برضو او هيقولى خليكى الاعقل :close_tem


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2012)

غريبه اوى ان بنت تسال السؤال دة !!

يابنتى اى بنت كدة و اى ست كدة و اى عجوزة كدة

الجنس الانثوى بطبعه غيار جدا ومن اقرب الاقربين يعنى 

ومش شرط خطوبه او جواز لا بيغيروا فى اتفه الاشياء 

بيغيروا من حاجات تشل وحياتك 

بس هو كدة النبت بطبعها غياره جدا وكياده 

اسكتى خلى الواحد ساكت ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2012)

خليكى ناصحة واكسبيها بالمحبــــــــــــــــــــة بجد


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> غريبه اوى ان بنت تسال السؤال دة !!
> 
> يابنتى اى بنت كدة و اى ست كدة و اى عجوزة كدة
> 
> ...


انا ممكن اغير لو كان بيحب واحدة واتعامل معاها لكن غير كدا مش هغير 
او بمعنى ادق غيرتى عليه مش من حد 
لا يخوية اتكلم اتكلم هات ما فى جعبتك حلوة جعبتك دى :new6:


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> خليكى ناصحة واكسبيها بالمحبــــــــــــــــــــة بجد


مش عارفة ليه انتا المفروض تكون اب كاهن يبنى انتا متنفعش وسطينا هنفسد اخلاقك صدقنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مش عارفة ليه انتا المفروض تكون اب كاهن يبنى انتا متنفعش وسطينا هنفسد اخلاقك صدقنى


لا صدقينى المحبة اقصر الطرق  لكل القلوب


----------

